# Raleigh Record Pedals



## borgward (Nov 5, 2022)

1971 Lady's Raleigh Record. 2 different pedals. One on the left is asymmetric. I notice pressure into the ball of my foot. I have to tip the pedal over 180 degrees with my toe so that it feels comfortable. Original to the Record? I am guessing it is made to fit a shoe lug? The right side pedal seems normal. Either side normal for the Raleigh?


----------



## juvela (Nov 5, 2022)

-----

left one is a replacement
design is made for use with toeclips
awkward to use without

right one is original



-----


----------



## borgward (Nov 5, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> left one is a replacement
> design is made for use with toeclips
> ...



The left one looks like these, sans the gold plating https://www.ebay.com/itm/275505267847?campid=5335809022. Where to get original style pedal? saw lots of sets w/rubber lugs? on eBay.

Are right and left pedals right hand thread? Do I need pedal specific to the Nervar crank? Do different brands use different thread sies?


----------



## juvela (Nov 7, 2022)

-----

right (drive side) pedal is right hand thread (tightens clockwise)

left (non-drive side) pedal is left hand thread (tightens counterclockwise)

pedal thread is 9/16" X  20

pedal thread is standard British (BSC) and is not unique to NERVAR brand cranks

left pedal appears it may be an SR brand model SP 150









__





						VeloBase.com - Component: Sakae/Ringyo (SR) SP-150
					





					velobase.com
				





-----


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 7, 2022)

borgward said:


> Where to get original style pedal? saw lots of sets w/rubber lugs? on eBay.



If you search Rat Trap Pedals on ebay, you'll find new pedals that look just like the original beginning at $20.
The reversible square rat-traps are all steel.
If you plan to ride the bike, *This would work just fine* and be an improvement over the poor-condition mismatched pedals on it now.

The one-sided touring and period racing pedals made specifically for toe clips have alloy cages.
These are KKT that I bought in 1978 to replace the steel rat traps on my '77 Grand Prix, recycled later on a different project (this is the '57 Lenton frame).
 

Oldest photo I have of that Grand Prix - this is how I rode it through the '80s amd '90s.
If you rode your bike, it was pretty much the norm to improve it.
This has Zeus/Rigida wheelset that changed its nature, and many quality upgrades from stock.
If you didn't ride your bike, people on CABE want it today.


----------

